# Rv Essentials?



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Could someone help me compile a shopping list for setting up the TT prior to making our first trip (i.e. potty pills, wheel chocks,)?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This may sound a bit silly but set is up in the drive way at home and live in it for the weekend. This gives you a chance to really root around and find all the storage places and figure out how much you can bring along. Then you can make a list of what you need as your needs can and will be different then other peoples and it will eventually depend on what type of camping you do. Even the toilet chemicals are a personal preference, some say none and other say the cheap stuff at Wal-Mart to some exotic concoction they read about.

Think about where you want to go and what you will be doing. Will it be cold or wet, make a list of what you need for that. Do you have dogs? You will want bowls and blankets for them. Kids? Then what do they need to be comfortable. Are there bugs? Screen tent and bug spray are a must,we don't need the spay here and only need the tent in August to keep the yellow jackets away from our drinks and food.

Now driveway camping will not be able to complete your list but it gives you a good start and a chance to run into the house to get things you need that you can leave in the trailer. Your first camping trip should be close to home and that way you can even go get stuff that you may need.

Keep a note book and if while camping you think of something put it on the Wish list or Must have list. Then get it when you go home after camping.

Happy camping and post often.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I couldn't agree with Andy more on the Driveway camp. It will show you what you need. Don't forget the little things like a coffee maker, a toaster, etc.

But even with that, you will find that you will invariably find that your forgot something. Hardly a trip goes by that we don't make a stop at the nearest Wally World, or K-Mart. We have also found that we have bringing things for the last 3 years that we have never used, and this spring, we are going to put our Outback on a "diet", and remove of the the stuff we have always carried, but never used.

Just remember, it's all about the fun, and not to stress over the little stuff.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree with the above info. esp with the notebook. The notebook we found to be extremely valuable as we went about our Maiden Voyage. You can't remember everything & while you are camping that is really when you realize ....... Oh we need this, we need that & then you write down so you remember next time.








Don't forget medicinals & a First Aid Kit.







Good Luck! If you choose a CG close to a Shopping Center then you'll have no worries, if you do forget important stuff.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with the idea of camping the first weekend in the driveway. That's what we did, and consequently, we knew where everything was located and how to operate everything the first time we went camping away from home.

We had a pop-up prior to our Outback, and over the years I've kept a couple lists of items for the trailer:

one list for the beginning of the season (to make sure we restock the stuff that we take out for the winter and stuff like aluminum foil, flashlight batteries, etc)

one list for stuff we load every time we go out on a weekend outing (clothes, food, etc.)

another list for stuff we load prior to a lengthy vacation (laundry supplies, water shoes, etc.)
All these lists are on my computer and are fairly fluid - they change as our needs change.

I also have a checklist for when we leave a campsite, to remind me to unplug the electric, lower the TV antenna, etc.

Your lists will be different than mine, but a lot of stuff will be similar (you may use the blue stuff in your tanks - we use the green stuff)

But the weekend in the driveway will go a long way toward identifying the basic items. And your lists, like mine and everyone else's, will change over time as you find things you need or things that you don't use.

Good luck, and welcome to Outbackers!

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, I like the note pad idea _but_, I lose more notes and pads than I care to admit. SO we have a magnetic erasable one that we stick on the door of the oven (that we haven't used in 3 yrs). Any way that you do it though is fine. 
How about this.......make your first camping trip at a WalMart parking lot? Solves the "I forgot this Honey".
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a link to some of the items you might want to add inside.

http://Outbackers.com/forums/index.php?topic=219.0


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Here is a link to some of the items you might want to add inside.
> 
> http://Outbackers.com/forums/index.php?topic=219.0


That's quite the list there. Go over it and use it as a basis for what you think you will need. As far as pots and pans, I have found that a good, heavy non-stick frying pan with lid and a couple of medium pots with lids will cook almost anything I want and are easy to clean up. Depending on how you feel about it, some people uses paper plates but I rather have something solid. I bought a set of heavy plates and bowls at the Dollar Tree and some heavy glasses and cups. They don't take too long to clean after use and since they only cost $1, if they break, so what? As the rest has said, start a list and add or subtract from it over the first few trips. after it your satified with it, print it out on cardstock and then buy some clear self adhesive shelf paper and laminate it. You can use a grease pencil or a write-on wipe-off marker to check the list as you pack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You could ask 100 camper this question and you'd get 100 different answers. Just get the basic stuff and add from there each trip.

I do recommend a box of latex gloves to use when you empty the grey/black tanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You could ask 100 camper this question and you'd get 100 different answers. Just get the basic stuff and add from there each trip.
> 
> I do recommend a box of latex gloves to use when you empty the grey/black tanks.


Exactly! X2


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Love camp driveway for figuring out the living routine. Here is what I do to land the OB. 
I use scraps of 2x6 to level the trailer side to side.. 
Test A/C outlet with a volt meter and test plug. Before plugging in the TT.
Attach a pressure regulator  to the water spigot then a white potable water hose to the TT.
If full hookups, then connect a sewer hose the black pipe in the ground.
This list not a complete list of thing to do, but covers the basics for buying stuff. 
BTW, SCOTT tissue makes an "septic safe" (sez its good for RVs too) tp that is easier to find than the RV stuff.

Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Add to your list any issues that need tending to by the dealer. The biggest issue we had going from a tent trailer to the Outback was leveling. It didn't take much to level the tent trailer and you could often just push it around to get it fairly level. Now you have two wheels to put what ever you use to level it under not one. The trailer also sits higher so if the spot is really washed out you may need a few more pieces of wood under the stabilizers than you did with the tent trailer.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

haven't updated this list recently so it might be lacking a few items

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
 trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tissues, batteries for portable electronics, marshmallows, graham crackers, and chololate bars.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

you all forgot the most important "must have"

bottle opener


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks to you all! I have been talking with usmc03 and he has given me so much assistance seeing how we're both here in Alaska. Our first major trips have been planned. Fishing for King's on the Russian River for the fourth and we'll be headed to Valdez for Memorial Day. Can't wait. We set up the entire TT today and all went as advertised.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

regsue814 said:


> Thanks to you all! I have been talking with usmc03 and he has given me so much assistance seeing how we're both here in Alaska. Our first major trips have been planned. Fishing for King's on the Russian River for the fourth and we'll be headed to Valdez for Memorial Day. Can't wait. We set up the entire TT today and all went as advertised.


Let us know how it goes...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Level Linx-level blocks in a bag
Cable for inside to TV
Sidewinder--black hose cradle
Wheel chocks
...big bungee to hold down the old 2 piece propane cover


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Adult beverages !!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> Adult beverages !!!


that's the same if you're camping or just staying home for the weekend.


----------

